
New Lit Hub Project Aims to Make Critics Vital Again - jboynyc
https://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/by-topic/industry-news/publisher-news/article/77277-new-lit-hub-project-aims-to-make-critics-vital-again.html
======
jboynyc
The "Rotten Tomatoes for book reviews" mentioned in the article can be found
at [https://bookmarks.reviews/](https://bookmarks.reviews/)

